# blue road bucks hunters first season



## hunt4life (Dec 22, 2006)

LOL:lol::tsk:


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Yoopertrapper said:


> Hunt4life I'm sure will be helping,he loves field dressing bears!!!!


God Bless America ........... gonna be fun.


----------



## spice64 (Dec 1, 2004)

Ken (brother inlaw) is coming and He is hunting, Lets see that makes14 hunters from My count, does that seem like a lot?


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

spice64 said:


> Ken (brother inlaw) is coming and He is hunting, Lets see that makes14 hunters from My count, does that seem like a lot?


I too was thinking there was about 10 per week.


----------



## thundrst (Oct 7, 2007)

I could be wrong. Next time I talk to Hank I'll ask him. Maybe some of the folks on the list will be going at the beginning of the week & others not until the weekend? I'm sure Hank & his crew have it all under controll & if they don't, we'll all still have fun!! 

Time keeps ticking. Won't be long now until the baiting begins. Gotta keep practicing with my bow. Been trying to practice right at dusk to dark to get used to that shooting light. I'm sure we'll be in the woods later than I'm used to for deer. Took a few practice shots right at 10:00pm a few weeks back! John H.


----------



## spice64 (Dec 1, 2004)

So whats happening?


----------



## michiganbowhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

not much happining here just 5 weeks away till bear camp i know i am getting excited. how about everyone else


----------



## Yoopertrapper (Jan 24, 2006)

We are getting set to start the baiting,come sunday morning bear season will officially begin!!:woohoo1:.
The air will be filled with the sweet scent of bear bait!!!!!!:bouncy:

We interrupt this marriage to bring you BEAR SEASON!!!!

Bring on the BEARS!!!


----------



## hunt4life (Dec 22, 2006)

I don't know, Trout Creek already smell kinda funky. I seen a skunk heading towards hanks tonight with a bib on. He must have got another load of bait.


----------



## brookwood (Jul 15, 2008)

Its not too many at all really...Hanks place is located where 3 management units (Amasa, Baraga and Bergland) meet. They all come together at Bruce Crossing. So Hank may have 7 hunters in Baraga, 5 in Bergland and 4 in Amasa, or some other combination thereof. Dont worry...Hank and Hankie will get you on plenty of bears.


----------



## brookwood (Jul 15, 2008)

Oooops, almost forgot... I too am coming up, but for the second season. Myself and my buddy Perfect Paul (name given to him by Big Hanks daughter) will be there. Arriving either on Saturday the 13th or Sunday the 14th. Save some bears for us, eh?


----------



## Itchin' to go (Oct 4, 2001)

KalamazooKid said:


> I too was thinking there was about 10 per week.


You guys dont have to worry, we thought the same thing last year and it ended up being great. We met a lot of new people and it really made our trip great hanging around camp at the bear pole waiting for successful hunters to come in. 

Like the other guy said Hank guides in 3 different units. I know last year we rode with to help track bears and one guy had to be almost 40 miles from where I hunted. In fact I hunted all day opening day and never heard a gun shot from any hunter (except mine) let alone someone from our camp. 

Here's a few pics from last year. 








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]

You guys are gonna have a blast and i'm insanely jealous.

Ryan


----------



## spice64 (Dec 1, 2004)

I just want to know how much I'm gonna win from the bear pole.


----------



## michiganbowhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

nothing because i am going to take it all with my 700 pound bear....lol hank has one tied to the tree for me by my stand....lol
wont be long now just 4 weeks away my friends
look forward to meeting you all in camp and sharing a beer or two maybe three with ya arouund the camp fire


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

..... white water rafting trip. 

And now will begin final prep for hunting ..... been shooting my broadheads for a month now (and hitting quarters) ..... putting the list together ..... checking it twice ..... wow, it's coming FAST. Bring it on!

*I CAN NOT WAIT!*


----------



## spice64 (Dec 1, 2004)

Me and Ken are heading up friday night to st.ignorance. and then finnish the ride to Hanks saturday morning. I,m so geeked I cant stand it. Been shooting the bow every night.This should be a real good time, looking forward to meeting all of you. Larry.


----------



## michiganbowhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

yeah me and my dad are going to be up there sunday about between 12 - 2 pm look forward to meet all of you and making some great friends
JIM


----------



## thundrst (Oct 7, 2007)

I assumed that we needed to be there Tuesday, the day before the opener, but if everyone else is getting there earlier, I could make it there Sunday pm. Where will you guys that are going up early going to stay/sleep? 

Sounds like a lot of bowhunters in this group. I've been practicing & am OK out to 25 yards, but that's the farthest I ever shoot at deer anyway. I've been super busy the last few weeks at work & on other stuff, so time has flown by. Can't believe that it is so close already! 

Guys, let me know if you are all going up early & if I can I'll go early too. Sounds like a great time just getting prepped for the hunt!


----------



## rein1 (Jun 30, 2008)

i'll be heading up sunday also...


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Sounds like I'll be one of the last to arrive as I'll be driving all day Tue to get there around 5:00 or so.

Sounds like more hunters @ $20/ea = more cash for me at the bear pole!!! It's going to be a good time!


----------



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

KalamazooKid said:


> Sounds like I'll be one of the last to arrive as I'll be driving all day Tue to get there around 5:00 or so.
> 
> Sounds like more hunters @ $20/ea = more cash for me at the bear pole!!! It's going to be a good time!


My uncle and I won't be there til Tuesday afternoon also. So maybe you won't be last?


Only two weeks to go boys!!!


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

I'll be up Tuesday afternoon as well. I didn't realize some people were showing up so soon.


----------



## michiganbowhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

just wanted to wish all us hunters out there a safe bear hunting season. good luck and be safe out there


----------



## sjohn139 (Aug 6, 2003)

Can't wait; seeing all this bait site pictures.


----------

